# SS lines for Porsche Boxster Caliper Upgrade



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

I'm in the process of doing the 4 POT boxster caliper upgrade. Can anyone tell me where I can get lines made? 
I called ECS and they said there banjo bolts ONLY work with the SS lines in their kit and they do not sell the lines seperate. Where can I get a set or what can I use to work with my stock VW lines?


----------



## slayerrule (Feb 20, 2006)

theres is no difference between ss and stock brake lines. you can buy the bolts or you want you can buy ss lines from purems.com that come with proper bolts


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (slayerrule)*

The only banjo bolts I have seen are not the proper length and do not fit the OEM line because the porsche lines use a fatter connection to the caliper. There is a 3/8" gap of play, I attempted to make this up with some crush & steel washers but am not 100% satisfied with the results. I just ordered the ECS ss lines from their kit which have a different part number then the regular mk4 ss lines.


----------



## VeeJ (Jul 2, 2007)

http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II=1434
They are designed to work with the Boxster calipers and include the correct banjo bolts.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (VeeJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slayerrule* »_theres is no difference between ss and stock brake lines. you can buy the bolts or you want you can buy ss lines from purems.com that come with proper bolts

What are you basing this of off? I can tell just looking at the picture on Purems site it appears there is a difference in thickness where the banjo bolt connects on their SS lines. They also say there lines are designed to "specifically work with boxster upgraded calipers."Also my banjo bolt looks identical to the one they are selling

_Quote, originally posted by *VeeJ* »_http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II=1434
They are designed to work with the Boxster calipers and include the correct banjo bolts.

yeah, so are the ones I bought from ECS, I should be straight. ECS listed them back on the website since they revised it. Funny since I called them and they told me they would not sell the lines seperately.



_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 9:33 AM 6-14-2009_


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

The stock lines should work as long as you have an M10X1.0 banjo bolt to thread into the caliper.


----------



## slayerrule (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
What are you basing this of off? I can tell just looking at the picture on Purems site it appears there is a difference in thickness where the banjo bolt connects on their SS lines. They also say there lines are designed to "specifically work with boxster upgraded calipers."Also my banjo bolt looks identical to the one they are selling
yeah, so are the ones I bought from ECS, I should be straight. ECS listed them back on the website since they revised it. Funny since I called them and they told me they would not sell the lines seperately.

_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 9:33 AM 6-14-2009_


"specifically work with boxster upgraded calipers." means the banjo bolts threaded (m10 x 1.0) for boxster calipers


----------



## miahz (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_The only banjo bolts I have seen are not the proper length and do not fit the OEM line because the porsche lines use a fatter connection to the caliper. There is a 3/8" gap of play, I attempted to make this up with some crush & steel washers but am not 100% satisfied with the results. I just ordered the ECS ss lines from their kit which have a different part number then the regular mk4 ss lines.

Could anyone do me a favor a measure the length of the ECS banjo bolts for Boxster calipers? And maybe guess an "ideal" length since i've seen several people say there's too much gap — would a shorter bolt fix that?
They're no longer available at ECS, so i'll have to find some others, maybe one of these?
http://store.zeckhausen.com/ca...=3469
http://store.zeckhausen.com/ca...=3280


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (miahz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miahz* »_
Could anyone do me a favor a measure the length of the ECS banjo bolts for Boxster calipers? And maybe guess an "ideal" length since i've seen several people say there's too much gap — would a shorter bolt fix that?
They're no longer available at ECS, so i'll have to find some others, maybe one of these?
http://store.zeckhausen.com/ca...=3469
http://store.zeckhausen.com/ca...=3280

To my knowledge there is no shorter banjo bolts. Like I previous stated you will either stack washers or buy the stainless lines from ECS (or someone else) that have the proper size banjo connection on them. I tried the stacked washer method but couldn't really get a perfect seal--not something I'd want to jeporize during high speed braking. Ideally to use the stock lines you would want something around 12mm. If you can find anything close to that size I'd dig out one of my spares to measure but I doubt you will be able to.


----------



## kardrew (Aug 21, 2010)

*ecs part #*

here is the link for the ecs brake lines and banjo bolts much cheaper than pure motorsport

http://www.ecstuning.com/ES8117/


----------

